
Could freeing data gathered during clinical trials lead to new cures? - danso
http://protomag.com/articles/please-share
======
gus_massa
The title has too little information. The unofficial extended guidelines
suggest to use the subtitle or the first sentence of the article. I think that
the subtitle is fine: "Troves of data are gathered during clinical trials, but
most of it stays locked away. Could freeing it lead to new cures?" But it has
more than 80 letters, perhaps: "Please Share: Troves of data are gathered in
clinical trials, but it stays locked."

~~~
brudgers
For this story, I disagree. Changing the title to be more 'clinical' seems
incongruous with the life and death themes the essay addresses. On a more
general level, I am wary of 'unwritten' rules in detail due to their
propensity to segregate outsiders from insiders. [1]

For me, the original title follows directly from the high level guideline of
'intellectually interesting' because it turns the normal meaning of 'please
share' on it's head. By which I mean that 'please share' normally refers to
the requester's content in the message and here it refers to remote content
created by others.

[1] edit: Considering the Hacker News member who submitted the title may say
something about unwritten rules.

~~~
danso
FWIW, the title I submitted was the original, "Please Share". A mod later
changed it.

